# What strain to grow in Oregon?



## j2x (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm planning on trying my first outdoor "gorilla" grow come fall and am trying to research and prepare for best results.  I've learned a lot about means and methods, but I haven't found a resource that recommends particular strains for specific climates.  

In May the average high temp here is 69, the average low is 44, and the average rainfall is 2.13".  In Aug the average high temp is 81.9, the average low is 50.7, and the average rainfall is .39".

I will mix acrylic co-polymers in with the soil to hedge against the weeks of drought we usually have in August because I doubt I'll have a chance to water the plants myself.  I'm really hoping to just plant seeds in the ground and check on them once or twice and more or less letting them grow on their own.

What hearty strain would you recommend for these conditions, or what resource would you recommend?

Thanks.
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Happy Hooker (Oct 4, 2009)

I am a firm believer in "you get out of things what you put into them " sounds like your not going to be putting much in .


----------



## the chef (Oct 4, 2009)

Their are certain plant and forget types, I suggest reaserching seedbanks in depth! But be warned even those require alot more attention than just water here and there hoping for something at the end of harvest. Farming is a relaxing art that requires pateince and WORK. If all your going to do is throw a seed down and hope for the best i would start with bagseed and not waste money, In your head you make the call.Your ladies require weekly sometimes daily attention, if your not willing or able to then your just spinning your wheels. Best of luck.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 4, 2009)

I also live in Oregon and my outdoor girls in the ground are only good for 7-10 days max. between deep waterings. I don't see how you can stretch that out in July and August to just 2 visits. They need some luvin' on a regular basis


----------



## j2x (Oct 5, 2009)

Very interesting.  Obviously I missed a small and important detail from my research about outdoor guerrilla growing.  I thought it was ideal to water regularly, but I hoped that there was a strain that could handle a more natural environment.  I haven't grown erb before and most of my growing knowledge I've gained empirically from growing vegetables and flowers, etc in my garden.  My fruit-producing plants always need regular watering, but I don't water my flowers.  Sure, maybe they don't thrive as much as they could, but they certainly live well and grow tall and produce lots of flowers.  I suppose I just assumed that there was an erb strain that was as hearty as this.  

The reason I don't want to take weekly trips out to the grow is purely a matter of security and convenience.  But, the more I've read the more security seems to be less of an issue with the proper prepared story and gear (binoculars, fishing pole, etc).  And convenience might be mitigated with the assistance of a vested partner.


So, assuming I'm able to water weekly, what strain would be recommended for these conditions?  I did some preliminary research on seedbanks this weekend and the ones I saw didn't really specify which region each strain was recommended for.  Some were indicated to be more "hearty" than others, but I'd like a little more assurance.  

Benny, what region of Oregon do you grow in?  I wonder how much of your experience I can adopt.  I'll be reading more about your grow.  Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

hello  friend..and  Nieghbor....Im  in  Seattle  and  have  grown  outdoors  this  being  My  secong..mostly  indoors...I  know  ya  setting  up  for  next spring  right.?  we  are  Harvesting  now..I  have  PurpleBud..I  did  indoors  and  now  out..she  did  real  well  in  both..Now  there  are stricly  outdoor  strains  and there  are  indoor  strains...you  need  to  find  what  one  works  best  for  you..I  sugest  ya  Pal  up  with  Benny  there..Hell  help  ya  tremendusly...PM  the  hell  outta him  till  he  puts  ya on ignor:rofl:  not  that  he  would  hes  good  people:aok:  good  luck  to  you  ..hope  ya  get  your  grow  on..remember..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks 4u! You are soooo helpful,lol.
j2x, I tried mango outside this year and it finished in time for Oct.1st in jars. That is what you want here. Most pure sativas won't finish before Nov. and they will get bud rot and powdery mold before that. You can even try some auto strains like AK48. I haven't yet, but plan to next spring. I think you can get 2 harvests from autos here, besides regular strains. Diversify and see what works, rather than plant all the same strain in the same place. Keep reading, there's tons of good info here. Look up Old Hippy and subcool in the search tab. They have some good posts here with some incredible plants.


----------



## j2x (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sorry, "Auto strain"?  I haven't come across that term yet.  You think it could be harvested twice in one season?  why would you not do this?  does each harvest have less quantity than a single, longer harvest and therefor doesn't seem as efficient for all the additional work, or...?

thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 5, 2009)

Auto strains don't need short light periods to trigger flowering. They go from seed to flower on their own in a short amount of time. Why didn't I do it? I am a legal grower and I couldn't add any more plants to my grow this year.. Any strain that starts with AK is an auto strain. Check out Hamster's threads and look in the indoor and grow journal pages for lots of threads about them.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 7, 2009)

im from oregon(southern) too :ciao: you have to grow indicas here because sativas just wont come close to finishing, my friend tried to grow a sativa dom. plant and it didnt even start budding till mid september. 
 always nice to see other Oregonians :48:


----------



## j2x (Oct 20, 2009)

After bringing my research and suggestions to the table, my "partners" are insisting on the safest approach for our first gorilla grow.  No one wants to water nor start plants before planting in the ground.  They would rather buy more feminized seeds and plant them directly in the ground in a more favorable climate.  

I know all of you seem to insist on watering and caring for your plants throughout the season.  As an experiment we are going to try and do this ultra-stealth.  Planting the seeds directly in the ground and only visiting once or twice during the season to see how they are maturing before harvest.  We are only looking for a personal stash and would be very satisfied with ten mature plants reaching harvest.  I'm assuming an attrition of 10% and so was expecting to plant 100 plants on a very remote hillside that receives 100% sun up to 8 hours a day and diffuse sun 6-8 more hours a day.

What strain would you recommend for such a situation given the following conditions:

May High temp: 66.3
May Low temp: 44.4
May average precip: 2.78"

June High temp: 69
May Low temp: 47.4
May average precip: 1.88"

July High temp: 74.6
May Low temp: 50.6
May average precip: .52"

Aug High temp: 75.3
Aug Low temp: 50.8
Aug average precip: .52"

Sep High temp: 74.5
Sep Low temp: 47.3
Sep average precip: 1.37"

Additionally, if an extra 10 degrees temp would make that much difference, we could find a spot further south in the state, but there would be a bit less rainfall.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

j2x said:
			
		

> After bringing my research and suggestions to the table, my "partners" are insisting on the safest approach for our first gorilla grow. No one wants to water nor start plants before planting in the ground. They would rather buy more feminized seeds and plant them directly in the ground in a more favorable climate.
> 
> I know all of you seem to insist on watering and caring for your plants throughout the season. As an experiment we are going to try and do this ultra-stealth. Planting the seeds directly in the ground and only visiting once or twice during the season to see how they are maturing before harvest. We are only looking for a personal stash and would be very satisfied with ten mature plants reaching harvest. I'm assuming an attrition of 10% and so was expecting to plant 100 plants on a very remote hillside that receives 100% sun up to 8 hours a day and diffuse sun 6-8 more hours a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## j2x (Oct 20, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> So let me get this right....   so for your very first ultra stealth guerrilla grow your gonna plant 100 femd seeds in the ground on a hillside....????  your screwing wth us.... right????????????



maybe you don't know what rural Oregon is like.  Huge several-hundred acre plots have been logged all across the coast range of the state.  Many of these have wonderful southern exposure.  Many of these have been replanted years ago and so are dotted all over by other medium-sized green, bushy conifers.  These areas are only accessible by unmarked dirt road and then as little as 1/4 mile hike or as much as 5 miles, depending on how remote you want.  Nothing is visible even from the remote road.

Seems like the ideal spot to plant.  What's so confusing?  With the low-risk factor, even if they all die or are eaten or for whatever reason fail to produce, the most we're out is a couple hundred bucks.  Best case, we've got a couple pounds.  Right?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

ur thinkin your gonna pull elbows off plants your never gonna tend to....?   WOW is all i can say...   use the couple hunj and buy some herb...

If you really thnk you can put out 100 femd seeds and never attend to them and your gonna get good weed your smokin something amazing...  and your odds of gettin no herms are....?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

and your right i dont know what oregon is like.... but your plan doesnt seem like it would work in most places in the world... JMO


----------



## FUM (Oct 20, 2009)

Hemp might grow for you.lol


----------



## j2x (Oct 20, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> and your right i dont know what oregon is like.... but your plan doesnt seem like it would work in most places in the world... JMO



I'm genuinely curious, why wouldn't it?  and is this your opinion or generally understood? 

Speaking of hermis- sure, many would turn hermi, that's why I'd assume a 90% failure rate.  Is there a reason why they would all turn hermi?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

what??   do you have any idea of what your trying to accomplish??  u want no males...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

J2 I love your idea..but when they are ready to sex you would have to keep a very close eye..otherwise one male could polenate the whole crop and all you have is seed bud...not good smoke. not worth much. plus it could polenate every other crop around it by wind/bugs/animals etc.


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

Uhh Question? If your going to get 100 fem seeds why not get the proper set up and do an inside stealth grow?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

:yeahthat:    i was gonna ask the same thing chef but he seems VERY PARANOID....:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

His plan seem visable it just gonna need someone tending to it, was just  courious on why not do it where you can monitor them?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

Isnt tending to your plants the most important part of a sucessfull grow...?  

IMO placing 100 femd seeds in the ground and coming back twice to check on them beofre harvest and pulling down LBs of good bud is _nearly impossible_...


----------



## 420benny (Oct 20, 2009)

Pipe dreams is the best I can come up with. The plants need regular watering, period. No way around that. You won't have any harvest, trust me. Find a closer place that one of you can visit weekly to water, feed and inspect for pests and you may have a chance of a harvest. Go small the first time, 10 will do it. Otherwise, you may as well toss those fem beans in the ditch. Not trying to be harsh, but there is just no way unattended seedlings can survive here from May till Nov.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks Benny...   i thought i was crazy here for a sec....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought it rained a lot in oregon so watering didnt seem like as big of an issue..??


----------



## leafminer (Oct 20, 2009)

I've visited Oregon and am familiar with the autumn weather there. I have to agree with the guys above. Climate is not that hot in autumn and it is reasonably humid, but for an October 1 harvest a sat dom would be flowering since July 15 and the veg period is going to start around the beginning of May. So you'll need to cope with the summer temps . . . your own figures show only 1/2" of rain in July and same in August. Those plants would all die. Quite simple.
On the other hand if you can find a nearby water source such as the Russian River . . . but I honestly don't think there is any chance of survival till harvest, if you don't attend to their needs.


----------



## j2x (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, goodness, it seems it is a consensus.  I found another location with a bit better conditions:

May Average Max Temp: 65.3
May Average Min Temp: 39.6
May Average Total Precip: 4.72

June Average Max Temp: 71.4
June Average Min Temp: 44.5
June Average Total Precip: 3.17

July Average Max Temp: 77.6
July Average Min Temp: 46.6
July Average Total Precip: 1.08

Aug Average Max Temp: 77.5
 Aug Average Min Temp: 47.5
 Aug Average Total Precip: 1.83

Sep Average Max Temp: 72.9
 Sep Average Min Temp: 44.4
 Sep Average Total Precip: 4.53

Is there no way to get around the frequent watering?  Are there no strains that are engineered for more arid environments?  If ya'll are saying all the plants will straight up DIE in July then I suppose I won't bother, but if you're saying near only 10% will survive and those will be at only 50% their potential, I could live with that.


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

ok, good luck, let us know how it works out.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 20, 2009)

What do you have against watering the plants? It's not that hard to do. Yes, they will die in July if you don't. We went through a spell above 100 for a couple weeks this past July. They need almost daily watering at that time. You decide if the risk is worth it.


----------



## Hick (Oct 21, 2009)

Simple fact is, you cannot grow high quality marijuanna without proper care.


----------



## home grow (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont know aboat 100 plants , but good bud can be grown in the Eugene area with only 2 trips .    The methed used is called barrel of buds. I first read about it in high times. :hubba: You take a 55 gallon food grade drum. you cut the top 3rd off and turn it upside down untop of the bottom 2/3 thats your reservoir.now on the top 1/3 that is your planter where you will be puting your soil later. Drill aboat 15 to 20 1/2 inch holes in the bottom. In each hole you place a 1/2 inch peice of nylon rope. These are your water wicks, they must reach all the way to the bottom of your 2/3 reservoir and most of the way into your 1/3 planter. Its basicly a hydroponic wick system. in the planter put 1/2 black gold potting soil,1/4 perlite, and 1/4 vermiculite. all avalable at Down To Earth. In the reservoir you want to fill with water and 1/2 strenth flowering hydroponic nutes general hydroponics floa 3 part works. It would work a lot better if you put in small plants instead of seeds but some seeds are bown to sprowt. I would use fem autos or a very fast indica. If you use autos you go back in 8-10 weeks,depending on strain and bam a barrel of buds is waiting for you. you also have to put a drain hole in the res. just below the planter so if it rains to much the plants dont get root rot. with autos it would be best to plant late may or early june so you can harvest before the deer hunters pick your dope for you.lol...I could not get the spell check to work because I am to *EDIT* sorry for the spelling. hope this helps. (PS) only a scum bag would boobytrap. plant in diferent sites and if one  or two dont get ripped off or destroyed your good to go. There is no room for violence, and the magic weed.


----------



## j2x (Dec 23, 2009)

home grow said:
			
		

> I dont know aboat 100 plants , but good bud can and has been grown in the Eugene area with only 2 trips...



now this is a really intriguing idea!  I love thinking outside the box.  Anyone else have any thoughts re: this method or know anyone who's used it?

Thanks!


----------



## home grow (Dec 23, 2009)

I forgot to say that the 1/2 inch nylon wicks in the barrel of buds  should be the kind with lots of very small strands making up the rope, and in the planter you should unravel the ends. You dont want to use rope that can rot . later.


----------



## FUM (Dec 23, 2009)

j2x, just where are you in coast range. I live so. of coos bay. We have a nice
saliva that's done in Oct. If your a card holder you may buy clones (for sure ladies) in coos bay. I'd look for a so.hill side near a creek, around blackberries (bb) bushes. You burrell a zig zag tunnel into the bb's. Every so often you clip a hole in the bb's. Plant 4 seeds per hole and tunnel on to the spot. Remember the (year round) creek comming above your patch. Well later on in summer your ladies will need water. Run a black hose to creek for the patch. By this time you'll fall in love with the ladies and will want to camp out.Peace out from Coos Co.97420


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol at this thread. Dude, if all you hope for is 10% and would be happy with a couple lb's. Then go buy some indoor gear and do your homework. Couple lb's is no prob. Either way GL.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 27, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> . Any strain that starts with AK is an auto strain.


 

I have nothing to add to this thread other than when I was reading through it I found this statement, and it is not true.  Although there are now several "auto" AK varieties, the original AK47 is not an autoflowering plant, and is still avaliable itself, along with many crosses that will not automatically flower.  If it does not say "auto" AK then it is probably the regular variety.  The name AK47 was derived from one hit and you are done, it had nothing to do with auto.  AK was avaliable way before the auto fad ever started. 

I'm not trying to step on your toes Benny, and genuinly enjoy your company here...I just didn't want anyone makeing the mistake of thinking AK had something to do with autoflowering....peace

Since I'm at it, to the original poster: I have grown outdoors for 20+ yrs, you will have very little success starting from seeds outdoors.  You should at least germinate them indoors under a floro, and then move them out once they are hardened off.  I had some success using time release ferts so that the plants are fed everytime it rains.  However, if and when you have a dry period of more than 10 days you are going to have to go out and put water on your plants.  You will have to visit your grow a few times, to water, treat for pests, and weed out males...or when you go to harvest, you will have little to nothing.  If you try to do this barrel trick, please be sure to clean up after yourself after harvest...if it isn't biodegradable, clean it up, for that matter pick up any trash you see while out in mother nature.  We growers need a healthy earth to grow...keep it clean, and leave it better than the way you found it.  Please, we already have a bad enough image, we don't need to add to the environmental problems.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Dec 30, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> please be sure to clean up after yourself after harvest...if it isn't biodegradable, clean it up, for that matter pick up any trash you see while out in mother nature. We growers need a healthy earth to grow...keep it clean, and leave it better than the way you found it. Please, we already have a bad enough image, we don't need to add to the environmental problems.


 
:yeahthat:   :48:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 31, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I have nothing to add to this thread other than when I was reading through it I found this statement, and it is not true.  Although there are now several "auto" AK varieties, the original AK47 is not an autoflowering plant, and is still avaliable itself, along with many crosses that will not automatically flower.  If it does not say "auto" AK then it is probably the regular variety.  The name AK47 was derived from one hit and you are done, it had nothing to do with auto.  AK was avaliable way before the auto fad ever started.
> 
> I'm not trying to step on your toes Benny, and genuinly enjoy your company here...I just didn't want anyone makeing the mistake of thinking AK had something to do with autoflowering....peace
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL...I'm an auto newbie to, never have grown them, but I have been around for awhile to know that AK was here way before the auto plants were avaliable.  No need to thank me for being nice about it, I think thats the way all mistakes should be addressed personaly, you didn't know, and now you do.  I've been doing this stuff for a long time, and the only thing that I do know for certain, is that I don't know everything!  We are all always learning, and I'm happy I caught that little mistake, so to help you!  Happy new yr bud!


----------

